# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Good Rock songs to learn for jam sessions

## muzicfreak

I'm trying to get a collection of some good classic rock and modern rock tunes to learn.. I need a good 10-15 that are easy to teach people on the spot for jam sessions.. 
any suggestions?
cheers
Gary

----------


## nobleheart

Wish you were here(title) by Pink Floyd
Last dance with mary jane by Tom Petty and the Heart breakers
Lightening crashes by Live
All David gray especially "Sail away"
Pretty woman by Roy Orbeson
Nothing else matters By Mettalica
Gimme one reason By Tracy Chapman??
Layla By Eric Clapton
Proud Mary By CCR(creedence clearwater revival)
Dust in the WIND....

----------


## aimee

Try Louie, Louie, the one with the allegedly off-color lyrics. 

It's fun to practice it in any key- you just play the I-IV-and the minor of the V. For example in G you'd play G-C-Dm-C-G over and over. 

Except nobody in the Western Hemisphere knows the words.

----------


## mandocrucian

What _kind_ of jams? #If there's BG and hard core trad. country type players, they'll probably mangle up the riff-based type tunes ("Smoke On The Water", "Hoochie Coochie Man" etc.) by strumming open voiced major chords and destroying the groove. (i.e. Red Knuckles "In A Gadda Da Vida", but for real)

fairly sure bets:
"Honky Tonk Women"
"Tequilla"
"Mr. Tambourine Man"
"Turn Turn Turn"
"Brown Eyed Girl"
"Margaritaville"
"Gloria"
"Stand By Me"


(Best to stay away from "Thick As A Brick")

NH

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Well, not exactly their most known tune, but Neil Young and Crazy Horse doing "Come On Baby Let's Go Downtown" sure kicks pretty hard. E &gt; A &gt; D. From Tonight's The Night.

----------


## steve in tampa

A lot of Eagles tunes can work well.
Van Morrison Brown Eyed Girl
Bob Seger has a few that work well
Steve Miller Band tunes

----------


## hellindc

Well, what rock tune doesn't work with mando?

Lodi
Almost anything by the Eagles
Definitely anything by Dylan
All the Dead stuff
Stones: This Will be the Last Time and Dead Flowers
Buddy Holly and Elvis has loads of stuff

I heard someone do great Jame Brown
on and on

----------


## nobleheart

I can't believe I forgot Lynard Skinard (sp).. they have many easy and fun tunes like...Sweet home Alabama, Gimme 2 steps, Free Bird, and by all means Simple Man.

----------


## csstanley

you can't forget the Almman Brothers Band. Any of there stuff is great.

Mountain Jam
Blue Sky
Sweet Melissa
Whipping Post(gotta have a good bass player though)

----------


## ira

another great skynyrd tune for mando=-balad of curtis lowe
others:
the joker
knockin on heaven's door
gloria
the weight
not fade away
evil ways (translates really nicely)

----------


## mandopete

Speaking of Lynyrd Skynyrd, there are some great bluegrassy covers on the *Lonesome Skynyrd Time* recording by Larry Cordle. Great versions of *Call Me The Breeze* and *I Know A Little* - great blues form tunes!

----------


## Keith Erickson

...Led Zep:

1- That's the way
2- Over the Hills and Far Away
3- Going to California

...Guns n' Roses-

Anything off the 2nd side of G n' R Lies.

...Iron Maiden

666 The number of the Beast

...Megadeth

Symphony of Destruction 

...Bon Jovi

Wanted Dead or Alive ( I can't believe that I admitted that )  

Happy Picking

----------


## bjc

"Best Friend's Girl Friend" By The Cars
"Peaceful, Easy Feeling" by the Eagles
Anything off of Buffett's greatest hits...
It probably should just be songs that your folks have heard a billion times...

----------


## mando bandage

Copperhead Road by Steve Earle. And it's a song driven by a mando riff.

R

----------


## tree

Maggie May . . . possibly THE coolest mando/12-string guitar riffs in rock & roll.

----------


## G'DAE

How about Dance,Dance,Dance. Steve Miller Band!

----------


## mando bandage

Little Bit of Sympathy from Robin Trower's Bridge of Sighs

Three chord R&R at its finest.

R

----------


## gremlin

allman bros- one way out
georgia sattelites- keep your hands to yourself
kentucky head hunters- dumas walkers
slade- run run away
stevie ray vaughn- pride and joy
marshall tucker- cant you see
ted nugent- great white buffalo
zztop- sharp dressed man
kiss- hard luck woman
spinal tap- stonehenge ( has a great mando solo in the middle)
metallica- whiskey in the jar
thin lizzy- boys are back in town
steve earle- copperhead road
blackfoot-highway song
blackfoot-spending cabbage
johnny winter-rock and roll hootchie koo
alice cooper- no more mr nice guy

If ya need chord charts for these i can give ya the guitar chords you can transcribe to mando. just e-mail me

----------


## Flyer

I'm glad this topic came up..

Have been wondering if anyone is playing any of the Lynyrd Skynyrd songs off the 1994 Endagered Species album?

Good acoustic album with great Mando on a lot of the song tracks....

Am I Losin' 
All I Have is a song
The Last Rebel

Just three of the ones I would love to learn and was curious if anyone else has got these songs down...

Have been trying some of the licks and have found that my real weekness is the right hand ( I guess I kinda knew that )  



Mike

----------


## fangsdaddy

in my circles i find the stones, beatles, dylan, the dead, hank sr. & hot tuna to be good choices.

----------


## Raven

I find that Mandolin goes good with just about any rock song 

Gimme 3 steps was the first thing I played on the mandolin after the light clicked on about 1 1/2 years ago and I discovered that it was such an easy transition from guitar.

Peace

Mikel

----------


## Ken Sager

Hey Joe
Anything by CCR
Not for the faint of heart or large circles, but Little Feat tunes rock, too.

----------


## ira

the police- so lonely
just c-g-a minor-f  repeatedly with tempo change for chorus.- loads of fun.

----------


## mandocrucian

> stevie ray vaughn- pride and joy
> zztop- sharp dressed man
> johnny winter-rock and roll hootchie koo


Those are no "beginnner jam" tunes, *not on the mandolin* if you intend to have it sound convincing. Lots of doublestops, split strings, position changing. (Better work on your Mazas, Rovelli and Kruetzer doublestop etudes for violin to get prepped). And then try singing "Rock N Roll Hoochie" while doing Winter's guitar part on mando - that's mentally juggling two totally different rhythms on top of the LH workout. You'll feel your brain stretch if it doesn't actually go ahead and tear.

Allman's "One Way Out" is a different story - get on that single note line guitar riff. Changing positions will make it sound better than staying in open, also added a few chokes on the notes here and there too.

NH

----------


## David in IL

Going way out on a limb, it occurs to me that for someone with a taste for creating mandolin arrangements, a couple of Who tunes might work brilliantly, "Going Mobile," say, or "Love Ain't for Keeping."

----------


## gremlin

I do apologise for listing some hard songs 
Being a metal guitarist for over 20 years and a graduate of G.I.T. I tend to lose sight of, what is easy for me might not be for others ( i do that at jam sessions too and they yell at me to slow down) . But I agree with the who tunes previously mentioned would be very easy. and no one has mentioned "Squeeze box" by the who

----------

